
Introducing the C++ Lambda Runtime - mcrute
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/compute/introducing-the-c-lambda-runtime/
======
sfilargi
Sorry to moan but the front page has four AWS lambda language stories. Can we
consolidate them to one?

~~~
zelon88
Careful. I posted about the insane amount of Amazon spam yesterday and the
Amazon employees who post all of this stuff downvoted me hard.

